# Rescue Raffle Drawing - Winners



## Lacie's Mom

So I'm going to get started with the drawing for the prize winners.:chili::chili:

If you are the winner of a prize, please pm the person that donated the prize so that she can get your mailing info, etc. As some prizes are handmade and the winner gets to choose the color, style, etc., you will also need to make certain to discuss this.

Now here is the first number being drawn by one of my co-workers.


----------



## donnad

Such a tease!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by cyndrae (Cindy) and Katkoota (Kat): Quilt w/ Katoon

Won by: Madison's Mom (Glenda) Ticket # 5180


----------



## Snowbody

So after I found the magnifying glass:angry: then it looks to me like the number could nearly be read either way :smilie_tischkante: You are going to tell us if we won, right???:innocent: :HistericalSmiley:
Oh just saw that you are!!

Congrats Glenda. What a gorgeous, wonderful prize to win. I guess I'll scratch that one off my list.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Omg!!!!!! Woo hoooo!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn): Pink Medium Sherpa Bag

Won by: maggieh (Maggie) Ticket #5124


----------



## jenniferhope423

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Maltese Glass Pendant

Donated by: MoonDog (Robin)
Won by: RudyRoo (Leigh)
Ticket # 5100


----------



## donnad

Congratulations to Glenda and Maggie!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Congrats to the two winners so far! Glenda, what they didn't tell you is that part of your winning that quilt is the obligation to post a picture for all of us of the quilt and the katoon when it is all done!!!


----------



## Katkoota

How exciting  congrats guys ^_^ ok i better start cartooning now :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Goodies Gift Basket

Donated by: Madison's Mom (Glenda)
Won by: SuziLee (Susan)
Ticket #5503


----------



## Madison's Mom

Hunter's Mom said:


> Congrats to the two winners so far! Glenda, what they didn't tell you is that part of your winning that quilt is the obligation to post a picture for all of us of the quilt and the katoon when it is all done!!!


I will do that for sure!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Madan Brush & Comb - Blue

Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
Won by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
Ticket #5680


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Necktie T-Shirt - Size S

Donated by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
Won by: Barb and the Boys (Barb)
Ticket #5577


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Red Hip Doggie Step-In Harness

Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
Won by: JenniferHope423 (Jennifer)
Ticket #5267


----------



## petula

Ooooh, this is a great start! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Crochet Sweater (Winner to pick colors and size)

Donated by: Bibu (Cory)
Won by: MoonDog (Robin)
Ticket #5634

*NOTE - CORY IS IN ITALY UNTIL OCTOBER 10TH. PLS WAIT TO CONTACT HER AFTER THAT.*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique (Crystal's Store)

Donated by: Snowbody (Sue)
Won by: Edelweiss (Sandi)
Ticket #5485

(And yes, this was one of the tickets from the $26) LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Blue Ritzy Paw Pet Bed

Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
Won by: Bailey&Me (Nida)
Ticket #5645


----------



## The A Team

Woohoo!!! Having fun watching everyone win such cool prizes!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## romeo&juliet

Best lunch break i have had in years enjoy the raffle woohooo :chili::chili:CONGRATS to all the winners so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bottle of Madan Brilliant Spray/Steel Tail Comb/Black-Gold Bow

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: harrysmom (Debbie)
Ticket #5613

PLEASE CONTACT KAG (Kerry) re: shipping


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique (Crystal's Store)
> 
> Donated by: Snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: Edelweiss (Sandi)
> Ticket #5485
> 
> (And yes, this was one of the tickets from the $26) LOL


OMG, Lynn. That is so funny. :thumbsup: Truly meant to be. To those going :blink:, Sandi and I split a gift for Mary a while back and I was going to pay her my half in Hilton Head. When I didn't get there, Sandi suggested that I send the money I owed her to AMA and have the tickets sent to her. Love this raffle. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We still have 47 more prizes to draw for, next drawing in about an hour.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh good...I can take a potty break!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Snowbody said:


> OMG, Lynn. That is so funny. :thumbsup: Truly meant to be. To those going :blink:, Sandi and I split a gift for Mary a while back and I was going to pay her my half in Hilton Head. When I didn't get there, Sandi suggested that I send the money I owed her to AMA and have the tickets sent to her. Love this raffle. :chili::chili:


Sue -- I was laughing to hard when that particular ticket was pulled for that prize. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Ironic but true.


----------



## Orla

Yay for the winners so far!!


----------



## donnad

Congratulations to the winners and good luck to all in the next round!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh Lynn - you are so good at making us wait


----------



## njdrake

Congratulations to everyone! Great prizes!! 
Lynn, you're killing me with this waiting :blink:
I can't stay away from the computer. i guess its going to be good to have an hour break LOL I think this is my favorite thing. Waiting to see who won but whats really important is all that money raised :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423

YEAH!! We won a beautiful leash and harness :cheer: I can't wait until next round. Congrats to all of the winners!! This is so wonderful, so many furbabies will be helped due to SM members generosity!


----------



## Snowbody

To all the winners so far, all I can say is :drinkup: and You Lucky Dogs.:yahoo: This is my big night when my videos are shown and I have to go to check that they look good ahead of time. I'll be so anxious to get back and see more winners that I won't care. :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More prizes being drawn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hand Painted Bag

Donated by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
Won by: sophie (Linda)
Ticket #5300


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Blanket

Donated by: Jerrick (Jeryl)
Won by: bonsmom (Gem)
Ticket #5134


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bronze Carrier

Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
Ticket #5316


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Purple Hand Painted Madan Brush

Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
Won by: aprilb (April)
Ticket #5147


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Pink Windbreaker

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: LinzFair (Lindsey)
Ticket #5345


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Brown Velvet Dress

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: socalyte (Jackie)
Ticket #5368


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Denim Vest

Donated by: Madison's Mom (Glenda)
Won by: Snowball Pie's Mom (Marie)
Ticket #5168


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$10 Gift Certificate to Lucky Couture

Donated by: Jennifer Hope423
Won by: Cyndrae (Cindy)
Ticket #5363


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Personalized Blanket - Winner Choice of color and Design

Donated by: Bailey02 (Becky)
Won by: Romeo & Julliette (Ursula)
Ticket #5441


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Cuddle Cup Bed - choice of colors

Donated by: Lacie's Mom (Lynn)
Won by: plenty pet 20 (Edie)
Ticket #5141


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Doggie Gift Basket

Donated by: RudyRoo (Leigh)
Won by: Bibu (Cory)
Ticket #5411

Remember that Cory is out of town until Oct. 10th


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Custom Designed and Made Dog Tag

Donated by: michellerobinson (Michelle)
Won by: njdrake (Jane)
Ticket #5255


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Drawing continues in about an hour.


----------



## Orla

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Denim Vest
> 
> Donated by: Madison's Mom (Glenda)
> Won by: Snowball Pie's Mom (Marie)
> Ticket #5168


aw I wanted that 

Congrats to more winners!!


----------



## romeo&juliet

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: omg we won :chili::chili::chili::chili: i never win anything WOW but i won once i was able to help but oh how exciting it is to win :chili::chili::chili: oh and i was eyeing that blanket how funny i already know what color i want :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet

:cheer::you rock: thank you for all of your hard work :wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Drawing continues in about an hour.


----------



## edelweiss

:thumbsup:


lacie's mom said:


> $25 gift certificate to pampered pet boutique (crystal's store)
> 
> donated by: Snowbody (sue)
> won by: Edelweiss (sandi)
> ticket #5485
> 
> (and yes, this was one of the tickets from the $26) lol


 :w00t::w00t::chili::chili::chili: :HistericalSmiley: This is too funny. :smrofl::smrofl:

NOW I plan to use the certificate for my Secret Santa! That will make it easier for me from overseas! :thumbsup:
This may truly be "the gift that keeps on giving---forever!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More Prizes


----------



## edelweiss

Lynne, you are such a tease!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handpainted Wallet

Donated by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
Won by: The A Team (Pat)
Ticket #5331


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Personalized Picture Frame

Donated by: RudyRoo (Leigh)
Won by: KAG (Kerry)
Ticket #5227

No Picture Available


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Pink Sweater

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
Ticket #5320


----------



## Snowbody

edelweiss said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :w00t::w00t::chili::chili::chili: :HistericalSmiley: This is too funny. :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> NOW I plan to use the certificate for my Secret Santa! That will make it easier for me from overseas! :thumbsup:
> This may truly be "the gift that keeps on giving---forever!":HistericalSmiley:


I couldnt wait until you saw that, Sandi.B) It's too fun. Yes the gift that keeps on giving for sure. It's almost the Jewish New Year and I was thinking about a Yiddish term - beshart (I've seen various spellings) and it means destiny or meant to be. Wel,l I think this is meant to "be-shared" by many of our SM members. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Blue Maltese Glass Keychaine

Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
Won by: Barb and the boys (Barb)
Ticket #5581


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Small Black Madan Brush w/handpainted maltese

Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
Won by: snowbody (Sue)
Ticket #5194


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pink Ritzy Paw Pet Bed

Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
Won by: donnad (Donna)
Ticket #5393


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pet Organizer by Yep Yup

Donated by LinzFair (Lindsey)
Won by: maggieh (Maggie)
Ticket #5182


----------



## donnad

Yahoo! I won something!


----------



## SuziLee

:Happy_Dance: :clap: :yahoo:

I am so excited to have won something I just tried to log into a program at work with my maiden name and I've been married 15 years!!! :blush:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Wow, cant believe I won just what I wanted for Miss Hope , that Cuddle Bed of Lynn's.. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Congratulations to everyone! What fun!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Apple Green Madan Brush and Steeltail Comb

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: Jerrick (Jeryl)
Ticket #5672

PLEASE CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


----------



## Hunter's Mom

This is so much fun! Congrats to everyone - especialy HOPE who gets that snazzy new bed!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Set of 10 Pretty Clip Bows

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: mom2bijou (Tammy)
Ticket #5307

PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Snowbody said:


> Lynn - I don't think this was a sweater from me. Was it a hand knit sweater from Edith? Can't remember.


Oh wow!!! We won again! I think she either made a mistake on the article name or the pic. No hurry I'm sure she will sort it out.

The girls are going to be so excited when they get there prizes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Black Madan Comb and Steel Tail Comb

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: snowbody (Sue)
Ticket #5400

PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bone Design Throw

Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
Won by: RudyRoo (Leigh)
Ticket #5109


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bow Wardrobe

Donated by Sylie (Sylvia)
Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
Ticket #5413


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Additional prizes being drawn in about an hour.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bow Wardrobe
> 
> Donated by Sylie (Sylvia)
> Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
> Ticket #5413


 
Wow! The girls and I are feeling really lucky!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> Black Madan Comb and Steel Tail Comb
> 
> Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
> Won by: snowbody (Sue)
> Ticket #5400
> 
> PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


Kerry??:blink: Kerry, who? I don't believe I know a Kerry. :huh:



:smrofl:JUST KIDDING!!:smrofl:

This is great.:chili::chili: I won the brush, a Madan steel comb and tail comb. A whole new grooming set for Tyler. I think this means I don't have to keep wrapping up the ones I have and bringing them to and from Vermont. :aktion033: Thanks Kerry and thanks Top Line. :you rock:


----------



## Sylie

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Wow! The girls and I are feeling really lucky!!!



And I am so happy that two pretty bow wearing bitches won the bows. The bows will be so happy to perch on top of those pretty little heads.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kwigy Bo Pink Sweater
> 
> Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
> Ticket #5320


 
Great!! I had my eye on that sweater lol


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bronze Carrier
> 
> Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
> Won by: S&LP's Mommy (Mane)
> Ticket #5316


 
Wow! The girls are going to love there new addition to there bag collection! :chili:They LOVE bags!


----------



## aprilb

Lacie's Mom said:


> Purple Hand Painted Madan Brush
> 
> Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
> Won by: aprilb (April)
> Ticket #5147




Thank you, Kerry!!!:chili::chili: I have a pink one and now I'm getting a purple one. Now Rose & Lily can each have their own. I love Madan!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss

. . . and I forgot, in my laughing hysteria :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:---which is really all Sue's fault, as usual, to thank Sue for the gift certificate to Pampered Pets!!!! . . . and for purchasing the winning ticket for me at the same time she donated the gift---now that has to be an absolute frst---even for SM!!!!!!
So thank you dear Sue :ThankYou:---you continue to amaze me!:smootch:


----------



## The A Team

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handpainted Wallet
> 
> Donated by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
> Won by: The A Team (Pat)
> Ticket #5331


 
:chili::chili: I LOVE that wallet!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:

:dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pat -- you have got to be one of the luckiest people I know. You always win!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here we go with the next round of prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Crocheted Vest - Winner's Choice of Color

Donated by: Johita (Edith)
Won by: maglily (Brenda)
Ticket #5336


----------



## edelweiss

The A Team said:


> :chili::chili: I LOVE that wallet!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana:


Pat, when I first saw that I thought of you! Congratulations!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Hot Pink Swirly Dress

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: Elly (Cathy)
Ticket #5535


----------



## edelweiss

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kwigy Bo Hot Pink Swirly Dress
> 
> Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: Elly (Cathy)
> Ticket #5535


:wub::wub:Kitzel can hardly wait to see Mercedes in this little dress! :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Custom Made Outfit - Winner's Choice (Vest, Coat, Bowtie Collar Set)

Donated by: Lacie's Mom (Lynn)
Won by: snowbody (Sue)
Ticket #5633


----------



## edelweiss

Perfect for the NYC dog!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Beaded Lead

Donated by: Orla (Orla)
Won by: njdrake (Jane)
Ticket #5653


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Animal Print Throw

Donated by: The A Team (Pat)
Won by: Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie)
Ticket #5156


----------



## Maglily

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Crocheted Vest - Winner's Choice of Color
> 
> Donated by: Johita (Edith)
> Won by: maglily (Brenda)
> Ticket #5336


 
Yippee! thank you! I love it!!!


----------



## The A Team

Lacie's Mom said:


> Custom Made Outfit - Winner's Choice (Vest, Coat, Bowtie Collar Set)
> 
> Donated by: Lacie's Mom (Lynn)
> Won by: snowbody (Sue)
> Ticket #5633


 
My My, Tyler is gonna be on cool dude!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Purple Madan Brush & Comb

Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
Won by: njdrake (Jane)
Ticket #5445


----------



## edelweiss

Lucky Jane! Congratulations.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Red Madan Brush with Handpainted Maltese

Donated by: KAG (Kerry)
Won by: socalyte (Jackie)
Ticket #5452


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bayou Bowl (from Crystal's store) - Winner's choice of design and color

Donated by: sophie (Linda)
Won by: Orla (Orla)
Ticket #5273


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lavender Madan Brush and Steel Tail Comb

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: michellerobinson (Michaell)
Ticket #5519

PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) REGARDING THIS PRIZE


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$20 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique (Crystal's Store)

Donated by: maglily (Brenda)
Won by: Katkoota (Kat)
Ticket #5476


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lifetime Spoiled Maltese Membership

Donated by: Spoiled Maltese (Jung)
Won by: RudyRoo (Leigh)
Ticket #5661


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And the prizes just keep on coming. More in about an hour.


----------



## elly

edelweiss said:


> :wub::wub:Kitzel can hardly wait to see Mercedes in this little dress! :innocent:


:blush:Mercedes is blushing:blush:


----------



## The A Team

:Waiting:opcorn: This is nerve wracking!!!! I need a glass of wine!!!


----------



## RudyRoo

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHAfmnasdgmfnaslmnvasoeuhralskdna,sdbf.~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (<----me squeeling!) 

Just got home from prison, ran in the door as fast as my little (er, big) feet could carry me and couldn't get to this thread fast enough! I love everything! This is so much fun. YAY! I'm a lifetime member now so you are all stuck with me 

Lynn, I know this is so much work to pull this off as effortlessly as you have. Thank you!!!


----------



## Orla

OMG! I won something!! 
Thank you so much to Linda for donating the prize!

Bed time for me! (or maybe I can stay up for the next batch of winners )

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## bonsmom

Oh! I won the handmade blanket from Jeryl! What a wonderful surprise to come home and find on the computer! I love handmade crafts.:aktion033:


----------



## aprilb

The A Team said:


> :chili::chili: I LOVE that wallet!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana: :dancing banana::dancing banana:


Me, too! I can see that wallet in my purse, then again it definitely looks like something you would have in your purse.:HistericalSmiley::rofl:


----------



## aprilb

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kwigy Bo Hot Pink Swirly Dress
> 
> Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: Elly (Cathy)
> Ticket #5535


That will look so cute on Mercedes!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Pat, this is for you! 

:wine::wine:


----------



## RudyRoo

:Waiting:opcorn::Waiting:opcorn::Waiting:


----------



## The A Team

edelweiss said:


> Pat, this is for you!
> 
> :wine::wine:


 
thank you ma'm! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK - here we go with the next round.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Custom Dog Tag

Donated by: michellerobinson
Won by: sophie (Linda)
Ticket #5279


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handpainted Checkbook Cover

Donated by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
Won by: cyndrae (Cindy)
Ticket #5354


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Personalized Blanket - Winner choice of design and color

Donated by: Bailey02 (Becky)
Won by: 3MaltMom (Deb)
Ticket#5246


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Green Flowered Dress

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: revabk2 (Reva)
Ticket #5529


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Glass Pendant

Donated by: MoonDog (Robin)
Won by: Johita (Edith)
Ticket #5388


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Handmade Wet Wipes Case

Donated by: Bibu (Cory)
Won by: Hunter's Mom (Erin)
Ticket #5628

CORY IS OUT OF TOWN UNTIL OCT. 10th


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Spa Lavish Renew Set

Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
Won by: Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie)
Ticket #5173

PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


----------



## The A Team

Lacie's Mom said:


> Spa Lavish Renew Set
> 
> Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
> Won by: Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie)
> Ticket #5173
> 
> PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


Oh Lucky Marie!!!! I had my eye on that!!!!!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo

I have refreshed this page no less than 100 times


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Black Madan Comb/Steel Tail Comb/Black-Gold Bow

Donated by: Top Line Pets (Jenny)
Won by: Bailey02 (Becky)
Ticket #5463

PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And we'll have the final drawing in about 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK - here we go with the last round of prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

2 custom made sweaters -- winner to choose colors and sizes

Donated by: plentypets20 (Edie)
Won by: njdrake (Jane)
Ticket #5265


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kwigy Bo Black Dress 

Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
Won by: The A Team (Pat)
Ticket #5324


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$25 Gift Certificate to Store of Winner's Choice

Donated by: donnad (Donna)
Won by: Socalyte (Jackie)
Ticket #5376


No Picture Available


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$10 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique

Donated by: mom2bijou (Tammy)
Won by: uniquedolceluv (Liza)
Ticket #5630


----------



## The A Team

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kwigy Bo Black Dress
> 
> Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: The A Team (Pat)
> Ticket #5324


 
Wow, that dress is beautiful!! Abbey's gonna be jealous!!! :innocent: oh well :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

3 adorable handbag toys

Donated by: S&LP's Mom (Mane)
Won by: aprilb (April)
Ticket #5152


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pink Maltese Glass Keychain

Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
Won by: donnad (Donna)
Ticket #5480


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Zebra Hip Doggie Walk-In Harness

Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
Won by: Edelweiss (Sandi)
Ticket #5203


----------



## Lacie's Mom

$10 Gift Certificate to Lucky Couture

Donated by: JenniferHope423 (Jennifer)
Won by: LizFair (Lindsey)
Ticket #5688


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Custom Dog Tag

Donated by: michellerobinson (Michelle)
Won by: harrysmom (Debbie)
Ticket #5597


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And this ends SM's 2011 Rescue Raffle. Congratulations to all the prize winners.

This year's Rescue Raffle has raised a total of *$3,520* for various Rescue Organizations through the U.S.

That's the largest total we've had in the last 4 years which is simply amazing in these economic times. And I also think that we've had the best prize donations this year too.

Each of you has such a big, caring, generous heart and I couldn't ask for better friends and caring family for these lost souls in Rescue. Whether you donate your time, money, prayers, prizes or just love -- you make each and every one of their little lives better.

I don't even think I can begin to say thank you enough for this wonderful contribution.:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

:ThankYou::heart::ThankYou::heart:


----------



## RudyRoo

I can't begin to say THANK YOU enough Lynn!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Thank you so much Lynn for doing this without your dedication all this would have not been possible!


----------



## donnad

Lynn, thank you for making all this possible. You are one of a kind!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thank you Lynn you are an amazing person to handle all you do and not feeling well either. Now you deserve to win a prize. Hugs,Edie


----------



## bonsmom

Thank you, Lynn, for creating this fun event for us!
Thank you for creating this life saving event for so many fluffs!:aktion033:


----------



## njdrake

This is always one of my favorite things on SM and Lynn it wouldn't happen without you. You do a great job! 
WOW..... that's a lot of money and I'm thrilled to see that total. What a great year this was for the raffle. 
I won 4 things! :aktion033::aktion033:
Thank you Lynn and thank you everyone who donated. :thumbsup:


----------



## LinzFair

Wow !!! I love both items I won 

Lynn- thank you for all of your hard work on this I can only imagine how time consuming it's been.


----------



## The A Team

:aktion033: Another fun and successful year for the Raffle!!! :aktion033:......even if I only won two things..... guess I'll have to buy more tickets next year!!!


Only kidding, this was a lot of fun and I absolutely love the things I won!!! 

And we really out did ourselves donating this year :aktion033::chili: We should all take a bow to each other!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks Lynn. Take a nap....then get busy on the Secret Santa:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh WOW! What an AMAZING thread  Sorry I had an insane day at work but kept sneaking a second away here and there to peek at this thread. First of all, I am so proud of SM members for donating such an impressive amount to rescues!!! And my goodness, what an magnificent group of prizes!!! 

Bailey and I love love love the bed that we won! THANK YOU JACKIE!!!! And this is perfect because I was thinking of buying him a new bed for when we move in to our new place next month! Thanks again Jackie...we love it! 

And last but certainly not least....THANKS A GAZILLION LYNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie

Thank you Lynn for all the hours you put in to have this raffle work. It was a good day for rescues and a fun day for us. I also have to add that I just love your new siggy pic of Secret...she looks so pretty and happy. In the other pic Secret looked kind of sad. Part of the fun in checking this thread throughout the day was seeing that adorable picture of Secret.


----------



## Johita

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Glass Pendant
> 
> Donated by: MoonDog (Robin)
> Won by: Johita (Edith)
> Ticket #5388


Oooh, thank you, very pretty  And thank you Lynn for putting on a very successful raflle!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so glad that everyone enjoyed the raffle -- but as Pat said -- I'm going to go home and rest this evening and then start Secret Santa tomorrow. :thumbsup::chili::chili:

But I have made myself a promise that we will go back to holding the Raffle in the early summer or late Spring if possible. :aktion033::aktion033:

And after Secret Santa, we'll have another Annual Buddy Event. It will be a little different this year and I will make assignments in December so that you have your annual buddy earlier this year. Don't worry, you know I'll post and let you know the details as it gets closer. One event at a time. :smilie_tischkante::thumbsup:

Again -- thank you all for your amazing generosity towards rescue. It's truly an honor to run this event each year and see the outpouring of love -- and we also have a lot of fun.  :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lavender Madan Brush and Steel Tail Comb
> 
> Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
> Won by: michellerobinson (Michaell)
> Ticket #5519
> 
> PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) REGARDING THIS PRIZE


 
Ooh,I'm so excited,I've never won anything before..:chili::chili::chili:

I looked I found two winners of tags,I donated three so please let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Wet Wipes Case
> 
> Donated by: Bibu (Cory)
> Won by: Hunter's Mom (Erin)
> Ticket #5628
> 
> CORY IS OUT OF TOWN UNTIL OCT. 10th


So exciting!!!!! Congrats to all the winners and the rescues and a HUGE thank you to everyone who donates to Hunter's walk!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

michellerobison said:


> Ooh,I'm so excited,I've never won anything before..:chili::chili::chili:
> 
> I looked I found two winners of tags,I donated three so please let me know if I missed anyone.


Michelle -- all 3 were drawn and listed - Post #46, Post #113 and Post #134.


----------



## michellerobison

Found them all, THANKS!!!!
Please contact me w/ addresses and names.hugs all!


----------



## Madison's Mom

I really enjoyed watching this thread all afternoon and celebrated with each announcement! I will echo what everyone else has said- THANK YOU LYNN!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here is the breakdown of donations:

AMA Rescue = $1,176
SCMR = $966
Hunter's Walk = $493
Metropolitan Maltese Rescue = $140
NCMR = $100
Miscellaneous Rescues = $645


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

michellerobison said:


> Ooh,I'm so excited,I've never won anything before..:chili::chili::chili:
> 
> I looked I found two winners of tags,I donated three so please let me know if I missed anyone.


 
I'm so jealous of those 3 winners! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae

I am so excited. Lynn you are awesome for all the work you do.

I won two things can't wait!!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Holy Moly, AMA Rescue Thanks you all. Miss Hope says she might even be good for one day to celebrate. One can hope. LOL This was a very fun event today and cant thank Lynn enough. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mom2bijou

Lacie's Mom said:


> Set of 10 Pretty Clip Bows
> 
> Donated by: Top Line Pet (Jenny)
> Won by: mom2bijou (Tammy)
> Ticket #5307
> 
> PLS CONTACT KAG (KERRY) ABOUT THIS PRIZE


 :chili:Emma is gonna LOVE her new bows!!!! So excited to have won!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Wet Wipes Case
> 
> Donated by: Bibu (Cory)
> Won by: Hunter's Mom (Erin)
> Ticket #5628
> 
> CORY IS OUT OF TOWN UNTIL OCT. 10th


 PERFECT for the Mommy to be!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> $10 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique
> 
> Donated by: mom2bijou (Tammy)
> Won by: uniquedolceluv (Liza)
> Ticket #5630


 Liza, it must be in the cards for me to continue to shower little Dolce with presents!!! First he's our Secret Santa buddy for 2010 and now he won our gift donation! :wub::wub:

Lynn, girlfriend, you have outdone yourself with another successful SM event! You are so dedicated and made the raffle so much fun as always. Great gifts and WOW we all raised so much! Can't wait for SS and the other upcoming SM events. 

Bravo everyone!!!!! We all helped to put smiles on the babies in rescue who need it most. :wub::wub:


----------



## socalyte

Lacie's Mom said:


> Blue Ritzy Paw Pet Bed
> 
> Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
> Won by: Bailey&Me (Nida)
> Ticket #5645


How cool that a darling little boy got the boy bed! Hope Bailey enjoys!

And oh my goodness, but I managed to win one thing for each fluff! How lucky is that?


----------



## MoonDog

Lynn, you are AMAZING!!! I know you have poured your heart and many hours into this raffle. God bless you!!! 

Leigh and Johita, your pendants will be mailed tomorrow! Now, I'm off to book plane tickets to Italy so I can find Cory and urge her to hurry home. I'm not sure I can wait until October 10th for her to come home and start working on Phoebe's sweater. Phoebe is cold. (That was a shout out to Leigh, when she wanted to win the handmade quilt by Cindy with a Katoon by Kat.) Leigh urged Cindy to complete the quilt and Kat to go ahead and start the Katoon because "Rudy is cold". Leigh, you have no idea how much that tickled my funny bone...


----------



## RudyRoo

MoonDog said:


> Lynn, you are AMAZING!!! I know you have poured your heart and many hours into this raffle. God bless you!!!
> 
> Leigh and Johita, your pendants will be mailed tomorrow! Now, I'm off to book plane tickets to Italy so I can find Cory and urge her to hurry home. I'm not sure I can wait until October 10th for her to come home and start working on Phoebe's sweater. Phoebe is cold. (That was a shout out to Leigh, when she wanted to win the handmade quilt by Cindy with a Katoon by Kat.) Leigh urged Cindy to complete the quilt and Kat to go ahead and start the Katoon because "Rudy is cold". Leigh, you have no idea how much that tickled my funny bone...


haha! He won't be cold soon because Jane is sending us our RR prize...the microplush bone design throw blanket  How fitting! (also ironic that I even make such ridiculous statements as "rudy's cold" because it was literally 100 degrees in Texas today:blink. 

So excited to see my prizes up close! I'll PM you my address Robin.


----------



## maggieh

Yippee!!! We won something!

Lynn, ladies, thank you all for the generous donations to rescue and for making this so much fun!!! I didn't get a chance to check on this during the day and had sooo much fun reading through this thread!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Blue Ritzy Paw Pet Bed
> 
> Donated by: socalyte (Jackie)
> Won by: Bailey&Me (Nida)
> Ticket #5645


Congratulations, Nida and Bailey!! Bailey is going to love his new bed. I love it, too! Pretty color, design, and fabric. 

Snowball has a couple of beds designed like this (well, his are from Target) and he loves them. They are nice and cozy ... and, Snowball likes to rest his chin on it, too!


----------



## edelweiss

Lacie's Mom said:


> Zebra Hip Doggie Walk-In Harness
> 
> Donated by: njdrake (Jane)
> Won by: Edelweiss (Sandi)
> Ticket #5203


(Hip Doggie step in harness)

Yippee from Kitzel----this is something he really needed! Thank you Auntie Jane. 'Will PM our address! Hopefully it should be easy to post. Hugs!


----------



## Sylie

I am amazed at how well it worked out. Boy mammas got boy prizes. The lovely cuddle hut went to Hope. My bows went to sisters who wear bows, the prizes seem to have landed on the right recipients. Probably the funniest and most ironic was Sandi winning the gift certificate donated by Sue. What a hoot. This was my first time, and it was so much fun. And I won exactly what I wanted...nothing. Seriously, I want nothing...and it was so very good. 

Okay, Secret Santa coming up next..................


----------



## Barb and the boys

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:Oh what a fun day!! I watched from work on my ipodtouch, but couldn't reply. 

I won the necktie shirt for Twinkie:aktion033: and I won the blue beaded keychain, for me, and early birthday present (my birthday is this Thursday).

:ThankYou:Thank you Lynn for all you do for the raffle, and thank your co-workers for all their help, I bet they had fun too!

Thanks to everyone who donated to help fluffs all across the country:aktion033:

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## petula

That was so much fun! We didn't win anything, but it was just as exciting to watch where everything ended up. And I agree that the prizes ended up in the right places--those dresses were so adorable, I'm afraid if we'd won one, I would have made Farley wear it! :Girl power:

Thank you, Lynn! I especially liked the pictures of the tickets being drawn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Handmade Denim Vest
> 
> Donated by: Madison's Mom (Glenda)
> Won by: Snowball Pie's Mom (Marie)
> Ticket #5168


Oh, Wow! Lucky Snowball and his Mommy! The vests are adorable, Glenda! I do think the one on the bottom is more for a guy. :wub: Thank you, Glenda, for donating such a wonderful gift!

Earth Angel, Lynn ... thank you, for the once again, doing such an amazing job putting this raffle together. And, to all the wonderful women here who donated to such a wonderful cause. I am so proud of our SM family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Custom Made Outfit - Winner's Choice (Vest, Coat, Bowtie Collar Set)
> 
> Donated by: Lacie's Mom (Lynn)
> Won by: snowbody (Sue)
> Ticket #5633


Oh, my ... this is just too, too cute! Just adorable! Lucky Tyler is going to look so handsome in his new duds!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Animal Print Throw
> 
> Donated by: The A Team (Pat)
> Won by: Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie)
> Ticket #5156


Oh, my goodness! We won another prize!! Snowball loves blankies, too! A lovely gift, Pat! Thank you!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The A Team said:


> Oh Lucky Marie!!!! I had my eye on that!!!!!!!!


Well, who knows ... you might get more lucky!


----------



## Katkoota

I slept through the fun (time diffrence), but it was soooo much fun to go through the whole thread at once  I also see that the malts won something. Alright ^_^

and I can't stop getting excited over the amont of $ that went out for the fluffs in need :wub: 

Thanks Lynn for putting it together =D

hugs
Kat


----------



## aprilb

Sylie said:


> I am amazed at how well it worked out. Boy mammas got boy prizes. The lovely cuddle hut went to Hope. My bows went to sisters who wear bows, the prizes seem to have landed on the right recipients. Probably the funniest and most ironic was Sandi winning the gift certificate donated by Sue. What a hoot. This was my first time, and it was so much fun. And I won exactly what I wanted...nothing. Seriously, I want nothing...and it was so very good.
> 
> Okay, Secret Santa coming up next..................


Secret Santa is really fun!!!! You'll love it!:wub:


----------



## aprilb

@Lynn, I'm giving you a standing ovation!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Well done!! Thank you so much!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Orla

Lynn, thank you so much for organizing the rescue raffle again! 
You are an amazing lady!!!

The total was amazing - so much money went to dogs who really need it 
The prizes were excellent!
Well done everyone!!!


----------



## Snowbody

arty:arty:I was out since 5pm last night at the award dinner I produced the videos for (and kinda hung over today) so I didn't get to check all the winners. And boy are there a lot of posts to go through :blink: So a little while ago, I see that in addition to the brush and combs Tyler won he also won the hand made vest and bowtie that Lynn donated.:happy dance::yahoo: I'm so excited (and I know Tyler is too). Lynn - I love the bowties that I've seen you make for others here and I can't wait to see Tyler in one. And the vest looks perfect for him. :ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou: Can't wait. 
Lynn - :forgive me::forgive me: as usual I am totally blown away by how you manage to pull off the rescue raffle, secret santa and buddy events. You're so organized and make it so much fun with excitement and expectation and WOW look at how much money we raised for the pups. :chili::chili: Just astounding. Oh one thing -- are you planning to compensate everyone for time lost at work, checking in to see the drawing all day? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: No, huh? It was really fun and tho I was at a black tie event I was dying to whip out my iPhone and check whose names were being pulled. Thanks again and congratulations to all the winners. And to those who didn't win, well they really did because they won the fuzzy warm feeling inside of knowing they're helping rescues around the country. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Snowbody said:


> arty:arty:I was out since 5pm last night at the award dinner I produced the videos for (and kinda hung over today) so I didn't get to check all the winners. And boy are there a lot of posts to go through :blink: So a little while ago, I see that in addition to the brush and combs Tyler won he also won the hand made vest and bowtie that Lynn donated.:happy dance::yahoo: I'm so excited (and I know Tyler is too). Lynn - I love the bowties that I've seen you make for others here and I can't wait to see Tyler in one. And the vest looks perfect for him. :ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou: Can't wait.
> Lynn - :forgive me::forgive me: as usual I am totally blown away by how you manage to pull off the rescue raffle, secret santa and buddy events. You're so organized and make it so much fun with excitement and expectation and WOW look at how much money we raised for the pups. :chili::chili: Just astounding. Oh one thing -- are you planning to compensate everyone for time lost at work, checking in to see the drawing all day? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: No, huh? It was really fun and tho I was at a black tie event I was dying to whip out my iPhone and check whose names were being pulled. Thanks again and congratulations to all the winners. And to those who didn't win, well they really did because they won the fuzzy warm feeling inside of knowing they're helping rescues around the country. :wub::wub:


Oops, sorry Lynn. :blush: I just went back through the prize donation thread and see I made an error. It's for a bowtie collar with 4 bows, *or* (not and) vest, or harness vest, overall, pj's, coat etc. Decisions, decisions. :blink: Bowties or harness vest??? Have to think about it. Might go for the bowties since Tyler doesn't have any


----------



## sophie

WOW! I can't believe I won this beautiful bag!!!! Thank you!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Hand Painted Bag
> 
> Donated by: The Malt Shoppe (Claire)
> Won by: sophie (Linda)
> Ticket #5300


----------



## sophie

WOW! I just saw this also. Thank you!!!!!! This has been a great raffle - so many fluffs in need will be helped!!! Thank you, Lynn!!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Custom Dog Tag
> 
> Donated by: michellerobinson
> Won by: sophie (Linda)
> Ticket #5279


----------



## uniquelovdolce

tammy i feel so honored and soo lucky to have won a prize from u !!! i thank also the generous person or persons that donated raffle tickets to me and dolce , i am overwhelmed w the love that i am shown here even though i feel like i havent been on much lately , hopefully i will be able to get on more now , and i want to thank u all so so much .. :wub::wub:


mom2bijou said:


> :chili:Emma is gonna LOVE her new bows!!!! So excited to have won!
> 
> PERFECT for the Mommy to be!!!
> 
> 
> Liza, it must be in the cards for me to continue to shower little Dolce with presents!!! First he's our Secret Santa buddy for 2010 and now he won our gift donation! :wub::wub:
> 
> Lynn, girlfriend, you have outdone yourself with another successful SM event! You are so dedicated and made the raffle so much fun as always. Great gifts and WOW we all raised so much! Can't wait for SS and the other upcoming SM events.
> 
> Bravo everyone!!!!! We all helped to put smiles on the babies in rescue who need it most. :wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo

Guess who has two thumbs and is now a lifetime SM member thanks to Yung and Lynn? 

<--------- This girl!!


----------



## Snowbody

RudyRoo said:


> Guess who has two thumbs and is now a lifetime SM member thanks to Yung and Lynn?
> 
> <--------- This girl!!


:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kwigy Bo Green Flowered Dress
> 
> Donated by: snowbody (Sue)
> Won by: revabk2 (Reva)
> Ticket #5529


I can't believe I'm just now getting around to reading this thread. Yahoo, I won a pretty dress, or rather Cassie did. Now we need another puppy party so Cassie can wear her pretty new dress. Thank you Sue for donating and Lynn for running this great event.


----------



## michellerobison

I got my lavendar Madan brush and comb today ,Thanks Kerry!
I'm working on the tags,I need Harrysmom to contact me for her tag. I PMed but haven't heard back.


----------



## RudyRoo

I got my beautiful handmade maltese pendant from Robin, along with a sweet handwritten note! Robin is one talented lady! I love it. It's so so special and will always remind me of my first rescue raffle. Looking forward to participating in many many more! I mean, I am a lifetime member now


----------



## edelweiss

And I got credited w/a 25$ gift certificate w/Crystal at Pampered Pets gifted by Sue (Snowbody)! Yippee, it is the gift that just keeps giving! Gotta' love it!


----------



## Snowbody

edelweiss said:


> And I got credited w/a 25$ gift certificate w/Crystal at Pampered Pets gifted by Sue (Snowbody)! Yippee, it is the gift that just keeps giving! Gotta' love it!


You're welcome, Sandi! And to the rest of the winners, I got all the dresses out today and they're in USPS Priority "if it fits it ships" boxes so they shouldn't take too long to get there. Figuring out who got what, addresses and labeling was a little like a five ring circus today. :HistericalSmiley: And Tyler was no help. :angry:


----------

